# Patience, Jitterbug, Scarlet & Serenity KIDDED! Pics pg2



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

The girls are quickly approaching their time to kid. All 4 are first fresheners and all 4 are homebred girls from last year.

Jitterbug (SGM AZ Danse The Cha-Cha x SGM S Faith's Revelation) bred to Gypsy Moon XCaliber (Rosasharn's TL Sun Dance x Pride of Texas Gladiator)...

























Patience (Caesar's Villa P Faith x J-Nels SQ River Birch) also bred to XCaliber...

























Scarlet (Caesar's Villa FL Fuchsia x SGM S Faith's Revelation) bred to J-Nels SQ River Birch (MCH/CH J-Nels ER Dumplin x Rosasharn's SS Sequoia *S)...

























Serenity (Caesar's Villa P Faith x J-Nels SQ River Birch) bred to SGM FR Tachauna's Crescendo (Buttin'Heads Tachauna x SGM S Faith's Revelation)...

























Those udders are tucked up there with lots of hair. I'll be taking care of that pretty soon. I am so anxious to see what these girls have!!!!! Think pink!!!! :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Patience, Jitterbug, Scarlet & Serenity Day 142*

Thinking many :kidred: for your girls.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Patience, Jitterbug, Scarlet & Serenity Day 142*

Thank you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Patience, Jitterbug, Scarlet & Serenity Day 142*

Wow, Ashley, I can really tell just by looking at these pretty young ladies which ones belong to Faith and Fuschia! Hope you get those :kidred: you want and lots of them!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Patience, Jitterbug, Scarlet & Serenity Day 142*

Wow... they look big for F.F.... are you thinking multiples for any of them?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Patience, Jitterbug, Scarlet & Serenity Day 142*

I sure hope there's some multiples! 

Yes Faith's girls are BIG girls like her. LOVE that! Fuchsia's girl has the exact same shade of red/gold she does.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Patience, Jitterbug, Scarlet & Serenity Day 142*

Good luck!! They are looking great!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Patience, Jitterbug, Scarlet & Serenity Day 144*

Thanks!

They're looking good so far, Jitterbug has the softest ligaments at this point. None look quite there yet. They're probably waiting on all that rain that's headed our way. Supposed to start Wednesday. UGH...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Patience, Jitterbug, Scarlet & Serenity Day 144*

Patience had no ligs this AM. She's been having contractions for a few hours now. Just waiting...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Patience is having contractions!!!*

wooho! i'm guessing twins! have fun and safe kiddings!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Patience is having contractions!!!*

How is it going? Any News yet?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Patience is having contractions!!!*

Update?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Patience is having contractions!!!*

Single buckling, and he's BIG! Red with a big moonspot...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Patience is having contractions!!!*

Aww...congrats....he is a cutie.... :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Patience is having contractions!!!*

aww! cool chestnut color


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Patience is having contractions!!!*

Thank you!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Patience Kidded!!! Jitterbug, Scarlet & Serenity are next!!!*

Wow he's gorgeous!!! Definitely looks good sized too...momma looks small next to him! Poor mom must be sore after passing him! :shocked:

Love the moonspot.... send some of those my way!!! :drool:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Patience Kidded!!! Jitterbug, Scarlet & Serenity are next!!!*

Congrats, he's super cute! :leap:


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Patience Kidded!!! Jitterbug, Scarlet & Serenity are next!!!*

Oh Ashley , he is just adorable, I love the red ones..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Patience Kidded!!! Jitterbug, Scarlet & Serenity are next!!!*

Congrats Ashley!! He is a big boy!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Patience Kidded!!! Jitterbug, Scarlet & Serenity are next!!!*

Congrats-wow on the color! :stars:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Patience Kidded!!! Jitterbug, Scarlet & Serenity are next!!!*

now if that color darkens.. you've got a dead ringer for a kingwood red


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Patience Kidded!!! Jitterbug, Scarlet & Serenity are next!!!*

aww he's really cute - sorry he's not a girl though 
LW


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Patience Kidded!!! Jitterbug, Scarlet & Serenity are next!!!*

Thank you!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Patience Kidded!!! Jitterbug, Scarlet & Serenity are next!!!*

Congrats on the new baby boy,, soooo cute, and love his coloring.. :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Patience Kidded!!! Jitterbug, Scarlet & Serenity are nex*

Sorry I haven't updated!

Jitterbug had a horrible delivery and we lost her single doeling as a result but it was a fight for Jitterbug's life so we are glad she made it. She kidded around 3PM Friday the 12th. 8PM Serenity kidded with triplets a girl and 2 boys and then close to midnight Scarlet kidded with twin doelings! Busy day to say the least. I'll get pics up soon.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Patience Kidded!!! Jitterbug, Scarlet & Serenity are nex*

Here are photos finally of Serenity's triplets.

A26 :girl:

















A27 :boy:

















A28 :boy:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Patience Kidded!!! Jitterbug, Scarlet & Serenity are nex*

Scarlet made us wait most of the night but it was well worth it for two doelings! Both have moonspots too.

A29 :girl:

















A30 :girl:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Adorable! Sorry to hear about Jitterbug's doeling but I'm glad mom pulled through okay. :hug: and :stars: on all the new little ones!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the adorable babies! :stars: So disheartening  to lose one, but glad mom is okay. Wonderful colors! :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful babies!

So sorry Jitterbug had a rough time...I hope she is recovering well. :hug:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on all the beautiful babies!  And, so glad to hear that Jitterbug pulled through. :thumb:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry about your loss of the little one, but glad mom is ok. Love the babies and all their pretty colors. Congrats


----------

